# SGS 3 and otg USB adapter might equal brick



## ang3l12 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey guys, its your favorite disappearing dev!

Just wanted to throw out a quick warning that might help: using an otg adapter just fried my sgs3, and then to make sure, I tested on my brothers sgs3. Bricked as well. The otg adapter works fine on my nexus, so this is just a warning to all sgs3 owners: using an otg adapter may brick your device! Now on to trying to get the devices replaced.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Used a USB OTG fine on GSIII (VZW variant... though don't see how that matters) same one I use on my N7


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Lol, your brother must hate you


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

yeah i've used my OTG cable with no problems.. maybe yours is bad?


----------



## trendsetter37 (Aug 16, 2011)

Yea buddy I have two otg adapters that i ordered from jankity dealsxtreme . com and they work. They were sent from hong kong (took about a month for shipping) and they work on my N7 and SIII (Verizon) so i'd say it's your actual cable not the phone. Sorry. I send my condolences to you and your bro.


----------



## willbur73 (Oct 17, 2011)

Mine works fine too man. Sounds like you have a bad cable REGARDLESS of it working on the nexus.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Otg?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> Otg?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


On the go. Normal USB to micro adapter. So you can mount thumb drives, USB keyboards, controllers, etc. etc.


----------



## tgom222 (Jul 17, 2012)

+1 on the working fine. My 99¢ ebay cable works great.


----------



## Bort76 (Oct 17, 2012)

Just wanted to check to see what you ended up doing with your phone. I bricked mine the same way and was wondering if you were able to get it repaired.


----------

